# Can XP Pro take full use of a Quad core?



## alon_dener (Aug 29, 2008)

Can windows XP Professional take full use of Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

XP can but most programs including games do not use all the cores noted exceptions are PhotoShop, Cad Programs, Some Video Editing Programs, and some 3D modeling software.


----------



## alon_dener (Aug 29, 2008)

Buy can't windows divide the work of several programs running simultaniesly onto several cores?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Because MicroSoft didn't code it to do so it's up to the software designers to do so and they write for the mainstream user for the most profit potential.


----------



## alon_dener (Aug 29, 2008)

So should I even buy a multi-cored processor if I plan to use it on windows xp or vista?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Multi threading is becoming more common, with many newer games (e.g. crysis) mutlithreaded. A qaud will work fine in XP.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

alon_dener said:


> So should I even buy a multi-cored processor if I plan to use it on windows xp or vista?


I would go for a faster Dual Core over a slower rated Quad Core

This is an article on the E7200 but check out the bench marks between the Q6600 and the E8500 I take the E8500 hands down,
http://www.techspot.com/review/100-intel-core2-duo-e7200/


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

dual-core is all you will need


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Zombeast, you have a 2ghz 478 socket celeron. This is one of the slowest processors ever made. I am not sure how your experience is suited to making that call. A quad will definately make a difference in encoding etc, and it future proofs a system. A quad core is worth the extra imho. Many games are also now multi threaded (e.g. crysis).

The article wrench refers to shows standard stock results for several core 2 processors. The fact is however, the Q6600, and Q9450 overclock like demons, and kill a E8400 in every way. Plus as time goes on, and apps are increasinly multithreaded, the difference will become greater. For me its either the E8400, or the Q6600. The decision is either a great Core2Duo, with lackluster performance in 12 months or a great Core2quad for a similar price and performance now, with great performance in the near future....


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

my dad has a great quad core intel system, but i use his computer for programs like Dreamweaver CS3 and some games, i see a difference in performance in the programs, but my friend has a core 2 duo(im getting one in a few days actually) and he has some similar specs except for Proseesor as my dad, and he runs game squite quicker, and he paid alot less for the processor, i have some experiance with dual cores, and quad, the reason i have a celeron right now, my old core 2 duo got fried during a power outage and i only had a celeron and this board as a temp replacement. that is why i have my SATA drive as an external in an enclosure, my current board didnt have SATA but i needed more than 15 GB.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Guys, the OP's question was not the merit of a Quad, but wether XP can make full use of it. The only answer is yes. And increasingly that yes is more relevent in the future...


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

ctrl+alt+delete on a quad core and go to the performance tab to see when a quad core is using the core to a good extent, quad cores do are good, but since im kinda broke, i just suggest that a core 2 duo is good, i cant wait for mine. 
e6400(discontinued)getting it from a friend for $75
hes upgrading and its only been used for 30+ hours, and i can rely on him


----------

